# Sydney - 2nd or 3rd of June



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm up for a session somewhere. Saturday arvo or Sunday am is best


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm thinking Sat arvo into the evening as the tide is rising... want to drop the downrigger down with a livie and see if there are any Jewies around in the evening around Roseville bridge, as I have been getting reports of some BIG fish. Full moon is the 1st of the month so it should still be ok with Sat evening I hope.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I would love to go Sat but have 2M. Sunday pm is best for me. Will be watching this space!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

So who is up for a fish? I'm definitely heading out tomorrow... as for a place and time? I still have to make a decision


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i would love to get out, sunday AM is my only chance.
sorry i can't do sat.

looks like it is warming up a bit, could have tried ice fishing yesterday.

getting soft in sydney
Kerry


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone going out on Sunday? Sat out for me.....


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Gatesy, what time you planning to meet up? also where are you planning to launch from?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

DiveYak said:


> Anyone going out on Sunday? Sat out for me.....


Mark, I might get another leave pass for Sunday... will just have to be very nice between now and Sunday


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

T, use that avatar look on the boss and you should be right. But I'm separated so don't ask me!!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm heading out around 1pm from Little Manly Cove boat ramp and plan to meet up with Kraley.
The weather at the moment seems too good to be home doing housework 
:shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gatesy, can you contact Paulie and ask him to check his PMs re tomorrow


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i may be there sunday...


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Will be launching around the Gasworks boat ramp around 13:00, will check for some squid or slimies then get busy!

Might be optimistic and take the heavy gear and stay out through dusk.

Got a fridge on that vessel Kraley? might drop of some refreshments!

Dan


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

how did it go today?
at this stage my plan is to put in at camp cove or watsons bay at about 6.30 and if anyone is about on the north side i will head over.
Probably head for middle head, balmoral and along to spit bridge.

i'm off out but will check for posts later tonight.

Kerry


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keza - I'll be launching at Little Manly at around 6-6.30 to meet up withh Kraley. After gathering some live bait (hopefully) I will head out to quarantine head and troll around to nth head - will have the UHF on channel 25 if anyone else has one


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Davey G have fun, I found most of the yakkas around the other side near Manly Wharf. Had to use the sounder to find the bait balls.
The pinkies were around in plague proportions today.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Hello Keza.
> 
> I am in Store Beach/Little Manly right now on the mothership. Dan, Tugboat and I fished quarantine for not much this afternoon.
> 
> I'm gonna get some bait right before dawn and get me some fish. Hope to see you out here...


Ken, was good to meet up and thanks for the hospitality and drink 
You deserve a huge fishy!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah me too! It was great to stretch the legs and wet the whistle before packing up, great to meet you guys.

Cheers, and good luck tonight, hope something gulps that yaka!

Dan.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll head over to middle head and then on to quarantine if it all looks good.
i'll keep an eye out for you.

good luck if i don't see you

Kerry


----------

